# [materiel]ergonomie du poste de travail informatique

## 22decembre

je poste beaucoup en ce moment et sur des sujets très divers…

je me tape des belles douleurs en ce moment et je songe donc à l'acquisition de quelques matériels ergonomiques.

j'ai trouvé le clavier bépo typematrix (mais si vous avez moins cher, je prends   :Smile:   )

Par contre, la souris et le meuble de bureau, c'est flou... Tout le monde se prétend ergonomique !

Des conseils ou suggestions (autre que d'aller sur le site de la cnam et de l'inra) ?

----------

## Poussin

D'après un kiné et un physiothérapeute, le plus important « est d'être bien installé ». Je m' (les) explique. Il ne faut absolument pas devoir tourner/baisser/lever la tête. L'écran bien devant les yeux, regard horizontal. Les genoux en angles droit, les pieds bien posés au sol. Les coudes, même combat. Après, pour que tout cela soit possible, il faut se débrouiller pour que table et chaise soient à bonne hauteur (plus facile à dire qu'à faire). Mettre des livres sous les pieds de table, ça va, mais les scier, ça fait plus mal ^^

Pour ce qui est du mobilier « ergonomique » (meme les ««« vrais »»»), ça ne sert pas à grand chose au final, d'après les dernières études (selon les mêmes personnes que plus haut). Il ressortirait de ces études qu'il est beaucoup plus intéressant de varier. Du coup, personnellement, je varie entre ballon de kiné (le truc qu'on conseille aussi aux femmes enceintes au bureau!) et la chaise de bureau standard.

Quant au clavier, le bépo je n'y crois pas trop (mais ce n'est que mon avis). Le typematrix, il parait que c'est sympa, mais j'ai toujours quelques doutes. Il faudrait presque un clavier en deux parties, séparée chacune de 30 cm ^^

Mes 2 cents...

----------

## 22decembre

ballon de kiné, genre un gros ballon d'un mètre de diamètre ?

pour les meubles, justement, c'est plus facile à dire qu'a faire ! ce que tu dis recoupe les infos glanés sur les sites sérieux. J'ai de la chance quelque part, ma taille est proche du standard, pas trop dûr donc...

En revanche, la souris, c'est autre chose : dès que je peux, aujourd'hui, je la tiens "spontanément" à la verticale, et non à plat !

----------

## Poussin

Le diamètre est à adapté en fonction de ta taille (ça se trouve dans les magasins de brols médicaux sans soucis), mais oui c'est bien ça (j'ai du bol, la couleur indique la taille, celle me correspondant est noire ^^)

Pour la souris, je ne saurais pas te dire, j'utilise essentiellement le clavier pour coder ^^

----------

## boozo

'lo

juste pour info, Omné est kiné/ergonome si je me souviens bien (c'est également un gentooiste qui intervient sur le forum de temps en temps) et il utilise et promeut le typematrix dont tu parles ; notamment pour palier l'arthrose, le syndrome du canal carpien, etc. Une recherche sur le forum fr pour plus de précisions si jamais.

S'il ne répond pas sur son(ses) fil(s) ou sur le tiens s'il passe par là, tu peux sans doute le contacter par pm pour conseil sur le sujet   :Wink: 

A mon avis, le(s) retour(s) sera intéressant pour tous quel que soit les écoles en la matière

----------

## 22decembre

Message écris, mais je sais pas s'il le reçoit, vu qu'il apparait dans "boite d'envoi" et pas dans "messages envoyés".

Un click sur le bouton "envoyer par mail" me dit que c'est pas possible car il ne trouve pas le template...

Bref...

----------

## boozo

Ah bah oui décembre 2009 comme le temps passe vite quand on s'ammuse... désolé   :Sad: 

Malheureusement on ne pense pas forcément à mettre régulièrement à jour son profil ; ni au paramétrage des mails pour la notification ou le marquage des posts à suivre... (je me compte dans le lot   :Embarassed:  )

ps:/ le message reste dans cette boite tant qu'il n'est pas délivré à l'expéditeur il me semble cad une connexion ?

Par ailleurs, il contribuait à une des skin bépo à l'époque s'il touche toujours un clavier depuis il y a des chances qu'il traine toujours sur les forums bépo (ici i.e.) et à voir le pseudo du modérateur dans une glace... je fiche mon billet que c'est le même ^^

edit: fix url

----------

## omné

Bonjour à tous, 

Hé si, je suis là, le PM est bien arrivé !! Mais plus gentooiste depuis de nombreuses années  :Smile:  Suis passé par Ubuntu (toujours sur un portable) et arch sur mon ordi principal.

Mais je peux vous répondre.

Je ne vais pas partir sur le bépo, j’en ferais 3 pages, mais je veux bien répondre au questions et critiques. « je n’y crois pas » n’entrant pas vraiment dans une des ces deux catégories  :Wink: 

Il faut bien distinguer :

— la frappe à dix doigts, que toute personne qui utilise un clavier devrait prendre le temps d’apprendre : ça change l’usage de la main, de tout le bras, les mouvements des yeux et de la tête ;

— le bépo : disposition de clavier ergonomique disponible pour tous les claviers (avec beaucoup d’avantages) ;

— le typematrix : qui est un clavier ergonomique orthogonal (le moins cher de sa catégorie). Il n’est pas parfait, mais pas encore trouvé mieux ;

— le matériel : informatique et les meubles ;

L’idéal pour moi : un ordi de bureau (ou un portable posé sur une pile de livres pour que l’écran soit à hauteur), un typematrix branché dessus, une frappe à dix doigts en bépo.

Concernant l’ergonomie de la position assise, j’ai grand plaisir à lire que ce qui compte c’est de varier. Que ce soit clair : il n’y a pas de bonne position. Au mieux y-a-t-il une position moyenne, mais elle ne peut en aucun cas être la position unique pour travailler. Mais on peut varier sans changer de chaise !! Impossible à expliquer ici mais la colonne est un ensemble biomécanique génial, très mobile, solide et variable. Alors il faut apprendre à l’utiliser.

Que tout le mobilier ergo soit à jeter, pas d’accord. Mais n’était le coût il serait bien plus malin de faire monter/descendre le bureau plutôt que la chaise, ou en plus de. Le ballon est une idée mais c’est quand-même plutôt instable donc très solicitant. Mais il y a ces chaises sur lesquelles on est « à genou », les bureaux inclinables, etc.

J’ai écrit une grande page « ergo du poste de travail » sur le site du bépo (parce que le bépo, sans faire attention à sa position, ça ne sert à rien) :  http://bepo.fr/wiki/Ergonomie

Si vous avez des questions, n’hésitez pas.

OmnË

----------

## Poussin

C'est justement parce que le ballon est très solicitant qu'il m'a été conseillé, afin de me muscler les muscles du rachi (mon dos est mal en point ^^)

----------

## 22decembre

merci Omné

Oui, j'ai lu ta page Ergonomie.

Ainsi, tu dis que les "sieges ergonomique" où l'on est à moitié à genoux sont une bonne idée ? Ok...

S'agit juste de trouver un moyen d'avoir la table de travail (clavier) à la bonne hauteur finalement non ?

Une suggestion pour la souris ?

----------

## omné

OK pour le ballon, mais pour soliciter le rachis, le mieux c’est de faire des activités physique autrement qu’en étant assis…

Et en position assise de pousser la tête au plafond (de sentir un état de « pré-tension » dans les muscles autour du rachis, difficile a expliquer ici, faut passer me voir à mon cab !!).

Les périphériques de pointages… très compliqué.

Tout simplement parce que dépendant des usages : graphismes, bureautique, jeux…

Mais aussi des écrans : j’ai deux écrans et j’ai peu utilisé le trackball parce que je mets deux plombes à tout traverser.

Idem le trackpad (mais il faudrait en tester un grand type celui de mac).

Je conseil plutôt assez petite souris à loger dans le creux de la main mais c’est vraiment une question de goût.

----------

## philippe_PMA

Pas trop de temps pour expliquer, mais :

- Pour la souris : le trackball. Pour ce qui me concerne ça m'a fait beaucoup de bien. Deux jours pour bien m'y habituer.

- Rechercher TMS (Trouble Musculo-squeletique). Plein d'infos.

- Logiciel Workrave pour obliger (!) à faire des pauses et des exercices.

----------

## Mickael

ou alors, clopes + café (beaucoup de café)... Je sors, désolé.

----------

## Poussin

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> ou alors, clopes + café (beaucoup de café)... Je sors, désolé.

 

Pour le café, je suis d'accord!    :Rolling Eyes: 

Se retrouver entre collègue à la machine à café et discuter de geekeries, c'est toujours sympa   :Arrow: 

----------

